# Norwegian: Næmmen



## Hjorsleev

Hey

Im Danish, and I wonder what the norwegian phrase 'næmmen' means.
Can anybody explain?
Thank you.


----------



## hanne

Formentlig "nej men", som noget i retning af "nej men kan det virkelig passe"/"nej men det mener du da ikke"/osv., hvor de sidste 4 ord er "forkortet væk".

(se også denne tråd - jeg går ud fra at neimen og næmmen er det samme ord)


----------



## Hjorsleev

Men de steder jeg har set det, bliver det brugt som en slags 'hej' ..
Jeg spurgte en norsk ven, og han kunne ikke rigtig forklare det, udover at det var en slags: 'Hej' .. Men det har en eller anden betydning også..


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Jeg har aldri sett neimenn, eller næmenn brukt som hei før. 

Som Hanne sier er det en sammensetting av nei, men. 

Nei, men du kan ikke mene det – neimen du kan ikke mene det. 

Det brukes også som utrop når noe er overraskende. 

Nei, men hva gjør du her så sent – neimen hva gjør du her så sent.

Nei, men kom du allikevel da – neimen kom du allikevel da. 

http://www.dokpro.uio.no/perl/ordboksoek/ordbok.cgi?OPP=neimen&begge=S%F8k+i+begge+ordb%F8kene&ordbok=bokmaal&alfabet=n&renset=j


----------



## basslop

Jeg er enig i at Næmmen ikke kan brukes som hei. I hvert fall ikke direkte, men tenk deg at du helt uventet treffer en person som du kjenner ganske godt. Da sier man ofte: "Næmmen/Nei men, er det deg?" eller "Næmmen/Nei men, er det ikke xxxx(navnet på personen)?". I noen tilfeller forkortes dette til bare "Næmmen ....". Jeg har hørt dette noen ganger. Da kan man kanskje si at Næmmen kan indirekte brukes som hei. Dette gjelder i så fall bare muntlig daglitale.


----------



## Södertjej

Då är det som på svenska, man säger ofta "nej men hej" och nej men beytyder ungefär "oj, det här var oväntat". Man kan tom skriva nämen. Jag har för mig att det var en svensk tråd om det men jag hittar inte den


----------



## Hjorsleev

Tak alle sammen, nu har jeg forstået brugen af udtrykket. 
Det passer meget godt med at man bliver overrasket, og siger hej.


----------



## Sortekatt

I think it works very much like the english phrase "no but seriously".


----------



## Ceur

Jeg tror 80 % av gangene jeg bruker 'næmmen' er hvis jeg får noe av noen. Hvis noen uventet gir meg en gave eller har laget middag til meg så er min naturlig respons 'næmmen oooi!'. 

'No but seriously' kan vel aldri erstattes med 'næmmen', samme hvor i landet du befinner deg.


----------

